# Six Ring "Celtic Knot"



## Dale Parrott (Nov 16, 2012)

This was my second attempt with a six ring.  The first ended tragically with a sever case of CA glue disease. The pen was made from northern Indiana mystery wood with a Padauk knot. I was happy with my workmanship but not so happy with the pen.  I saw this knot in the wood before I started and really thought it would be turned away since I started with a full inch blank. After all the work (and time) in making the knot I had to finish it no matter what.      Lesson learned.


----------



## paintspill (Nov 16, 2012)

i think the knot is gorgeous, and the fact that it didn't explode  is a huge bonus


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree. It's too bad that the knot interfered with your design work. But, I think knots add character to wooden pens.


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well done! And I agree with the others--a plain piece of wood would make a better palate for your knot. How about a piece of Bethlehem olive wood that doesn't have a lot of grain?


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 16, 2012)

Naughty knotty not meant to be

Why would not you love your wood knot ?


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Nov 17, 2012)

Very unique and gorgeous!


----------



## ericofpendom (Nov 17, 2012)

Great pen Dale, fantastic precision.

Eric...


----------



## mwhatch (Nov 17, 2012)

I like the knot. "Character".

Morto


----------



## Jetzler (Nov 17, 2012)

I like the knot and the pen


----------



## Dale Parrott (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words. I guess I just wanted the pen  to look the  same all the way around and the knot spoiled that for me. I learn from  the experts on this forum and read sometime back the thread about what  to do with your "seconds". I considered this pen a "second" because I  wasn't happy with it. Sounds to me like beauty is in the eye of the  beholder and that's who should receive this pen. I will find it a home  and make me a new one.  
Thanks again for your input.
Dale


----------



## plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

:RockOn:  Dale ; Very nice craftsmanship on the knot !! I would keep this pen to remind you of what not to do next time. My C&C. I personaly think these knots looks much better on a single barrel pen. It gives the pen more ballance. Second, I always add a black strip to one side of the filler material to give the knot a shadow line and a little depth.  Just my way of doing it.   Jim S


----------



## Dale Parrott (Nov 18, 2012)

*Thank you for your suggestions.*

Thanks Jim S. for the comments, I will consider both. As of yet I have not turned any one piece pens, it's on the list.  I will be trying a double or triple layer in my knots also but just haven't advanced that far yet. I've only been actively turning since March and still have a lot to learn and try. Both will have to wait because I've shut my shop down due to the cold. I have neither heat or insulation out there in the Garage, I'd like to do something about that next spring.  I have a large garage and would have room for an enclosed shop, truck, and car.  It was never an issue until I retired.:redface:


----------



## Dale Allen (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it looks good Dale.
Put it away for a week or two and then look it it again.
You my see it differently and like it more.
I'm scratching my head here, trying to figure out the 6-ring thing.
Did you turn the blank round first and then set up a fixture?  I understand getting 8 by knocking of the corners of a square blank...but 6?  Whanna help me out here?


----------



## Dale Parrott (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for your input Dale.  
   I followed the instructions in the library for the most part. The main difference was I marked my blank with my indexer  on the lathe instead of the small paper circle, much easier if you have that option. I used the 30 minute epoxy, let it set up for an hour and then saw the next slot. Drilled the blank on the lathe. I also used my bandsaw sled for the cutting and small clamps to hold the blank in place.  I'd love to see yours when it's finished.
http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/6-strand-celtic-knot.pdf


----------



## johnspensandmore (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Dale Allen (Nov 19, 2012)

Dale.  I reviewed the link and understand now.  I guess I was trying to over think it.
I have a small vase to make that I my try this with.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 20, 2012)

A handsome pen.




____________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## RobertRFletchet (Nov 23, 2014)

I think it's fab!  Good work


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 23, 2014)

That is sweet Dale. Great job it looks top shelf to me.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Dale,
You should take a lot of pride in a very well crafted 6-ring CN.


----------



## Mortalis (Nov 23, 2014)

The wood (and the knot) look very similar to Cherry that I received from my father who happened to live in Fort Wayne (North East Indiana).
I love knots in pens, I think they give soo much character.


----------



## 79spitfire (Nov 23, 2014)

I like the pen, and I like the natural knot as well. I think it adds to the pen.


----------



## tomfree99 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ugly old thing! just send it my way and I will hide it for you.


----------

